# disable seat belt chime



## davidb (Feb 21, 2006)

My seat belt light/chime comes on even when my seat belt is fastened. It's driving me nuts! Does anyone know if and how I can disable the seat belt chime?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/craigbrace/

Go to the HOW TO section.....


----------



## davidb (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been looking for this page forever!! Thank you for your help!


----------

